# male cockatel being territorial with hes new female patrner!!



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

hello everyone 

sadly my female cockatiel died around 40 days ago.

and 10 days after that i decided it was time to move on it was a hard decision really.

so i bought a new female cockatiel a month ago and she was put in a seperate room from jelly for a month and i let thier cages near each other 2 days ago.

she was whisling to him. kinda happy to see him i guess 

so i put her in hes cage yesterday and i got her 2 seperate bowls of water and food.

and i put a new stick for her in the cage.

but the problem is whenever she would try to go to him or play with hes toys he starts yelling and picking on her i guess hes getting a lil territorial .

im really confused now how do i get rid of this behavior .

any advices would be helpful so please share your wisdom


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

You may want to keep the cages side by side a little bit longer so they can communicate that way. Try socializing them outside his cage as he may feel more comfortable with that. Just be patient. I am sure others have some more detailed advice!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea just sticking her in his cage was not a good idea. That would be like me sticking you in a room that is your's then a little bit later tossing in someone you don't even know and expecting you guys to live together. Give them more time to get to know each other before making them live together.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah try separating themwait for a little when i bought my first male cockatiel the female was terrotorial and now they are friends :angel::tiel2::tiel1:


----------

